
My adventures in 3D printing: Prime number sieve - joshwa
https://aperiodical.com/2019/11/my-adventures-in-3d-printing-prime-number-sieve/
======
dekhn
I'll print this when I get home. It's hard to beat this print, though:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1068443](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1068443)
(a digital sundial with no moving parts).

